# Child lock on a mini cooper



## Angrygirl (17 Apr 2008)

Hey

Can anyone tell me how to turn the childlock off on a 01 mini cooper?

I'm lost have tried all the usual spots!!

Thanks


----------



## Jildy (17 Apr 2008)

Without sounding obvious, did you check the owners manual?

Also, I would be surprised if there was a child lock on the mini. Isn't it only a 2 door?

J


----------



## Angrygirl (17 Apr 2008)

I only bought the car and the garage didn't give me a manual for it...

Yea its only a two door but if its not the child lock i dunno wat's wrong with it..

I've had two door cars before that have had a child lock fitted on them??


----------



## Stephenkelly (17 Apr 2008)

The dont have a child lock - no two door car does - I'd be bringing it back to the garage Angrygirl!


----------



## Angrygirl (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks, I've to bring it back on sat for things to be fixed that should've been done last week, I'll challenge him on it again...


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Apr 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> Thanks, I've to bring it back on sat for things to be fixed that should've been done last week, I'll challenge him on it again...


 
Just wondering why child locks are considered necessary on a 2 door car? Presumably the child ( being of an age to warrant child locks ) would be in the back seat on booster or child seat. No rear doors to fear opening. Why need for locks on front doors? If the child is of an age to be sitting in front then no locks necessary. I don't think any 2 door car would have them.


----------



## Angrygirl (17 Apr 2008)

Yea thats a good point, think he's tryin to fob me off to be honest...
I'll say that to him on sat.. thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Apr 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> think he's tryin to fob me off to be honest...


 
Isn't that part of standard training for car salespeople    If the door won't open from inside & there are no childlocks then there's definitely some other mechanical problem there. Maybe you should let him sit in the seat then when he can't get out you'd have his full attention !


----------



## Angrygirl (17 Apr 2008)

ha ha ha i wont let him out till he promises to fix it... 
I like ur thinkin 
This guy is a real gangster, he was supposed to fix other things last week and got my car collected and brought back to me after he had if for a week and nothin was fixed 
Will try ur stratagy on sat tho


----------



## mathepac (17 Apr 2008)

Tell him you want to take him for a quick spin to demonstrate the problems you want fixed...


----------



## Angrygirl (24 Apr 2008)

*Re: Child lock on a mini cooper - update*

An update about the garage i am dealing with............

I went down on sat, neither of the bosses were there and a young lad told me there was nothin they can do to bring the car back.... 
I got the car dropped down on monday, he didn't have a replacement car to give me so i've been walkin to work 
Anyway got the car back yesterday, the boss was gone again by the time i got there and the problems were still not fixed 
I then went for the N.C.T last night (which they have guaranteed the car to pass) suprise suprise the car failed!!!!
Sent him an email this morning with a copy of the nct report stating if the car is not fixed properly I will take legal action.. 
I called the National Consumer Agency and they said i was dead right with the email i sent and if they do not respond then to get a solicitor's letter sent to him...
I cant afford this but i'm not backing down.. he messed with the wrong girl 

Can i put the name of the garage on here so everyone has been warned not to go anywhere near him..??
I don't want someone else getting stung like this too if they can avoid it...!!!!


----------



## mathepac (24 Apr 2008)

Angrygirl - sorry to hear about your car problems, but please be careful - moderate the language you use. Could I suggest you edit your posts and take out some of the inflammatory name-calling, as in your last post.

Read the posting guidelines and PM one of the moderators...

HTH


----------



## Angrygirl (24 Apr 2008)

Edit done... thanks for that...

My name really is the case today


----------

